
Has Overuse of Bayesian Analysis Screwed Google Search? - far33d
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/PermaLink.aspx?guid=abb7a3b5-8848-4669-8340-82160a6ba2a7
======
mojuba
A commonly misspelled word can't automatically become "correct", because there
is always some etymology behind a word and it doesn't allow you to mess with
it. "Ridiculous" is of Latin origins, for example.

------
jey
Just use a dictionary or spell checker for spell checking. The google "did you
mean?" is a fallback, not a true spell checker.

I wouldn't be so forgiving about bugs in GMail's dictionary though.

------
russ
Just curious, any of you go look up how to spell 'misspell' just to make sure
you didn't misspell it? ;-)

------
timg
Very true. Gmail misses misspellings all the time. Often I have to fire up
emacs to double check.

